
Toshiba has invented a quantum cryptography network that even the NSA can’t hack - iambot
http://qz.com/121143/toshiba-has-invented-a-quantum-cryptography-network-that-even-the-nsa-cant-hack/
======
hannibal5
No practical difference compared to point to point network with symmetric
ciphers.

